# Mad Maxx:  Fury Road



## Twylyght (Jan 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;YWNWi-ZWL3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWNWi-ZWL3c[/video]

You know, when I first heard about this last year, I thought it was a joke.  It turned out to be real XD


----------



## Taralack (Jan 3, 2015)

One x bro. One x.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 3, 2015)

I have never been so excited yet conflicted over a film. 

Excited: FUCKING MAD MAX. INSANE CARS. EXLOSIONS. DESERT ACTION.  

Conflicted: uh....3d? Possible over abundance of cgi.... Possible "shaky cam quick cut" action.... And on second thought, an awful lot of explosions....almost too much...


Please, PLEASE don't screw this up. This is like, my childhood. Mad Max was such a  god damn inspiration for my writing. I loved the hard coreness of the live stunts. Without the live stunts, I feel like a bit of magic would be lost. I dunno. This has me on the fence on whether to don my tribal painted football helmet or be suspicious of my nostalgia bein taken advantage of. 

That Tom Hardy tho. Rugged handsome beast, I'll admit.


----------



## GodFlossie (Jan 17, 2015)

Sold my Aussie Falcon XB too soon.


----------

